# 1949 Straight bar



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 20, 2022)

I received from @Glenn Rhein  what I thought was a 1951 straight bar and turns out it is an even earlier '49 in Cobalt. I do not see too many of these in blue. It even has a 4 hole rack in the same cobalt. Most of the others I looked at seem to have the 6 hole rack. Maybe it being an early  model  maybe they started with the 4 hole. As with many older bikes someone at some point thought a paint job was in order. They also decided to cover up the original paint scheme and do some attempted touch up of the pins on the guard. They got a bit heavy handed with them. I did my best to bring back as much of original paint as possible. The old rattle can paint is almost as hard as the original so I will have to leave some of it. Luckily they had a pretty close match. I had an issue with the original fork and very glad I had picked  up this  spring fork from @nick tures  a few months ago. The wheels were toast so I will be using a set of S-2s from '51 I had. I picked up a correct '49 stem and bars, the seat needs work I may just pony up for a decent replacement.  Lots to do on this one but it is coming along nicely.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 20, 2022)

Lookin good Paul.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2022)

The four hole carrier was designed for the rear tail/brake light used on the new Phantom. Optional at extra cost on the other select models.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

Getting there, nice '40s Schwinn stem and bars thanks @Junkman Bob just waiting on some grips. The seat and S-2 wheels are a well traveled and have been doing the place holding while I find other parts on a few of my bikes. I have some bottle cap pedals and the  chain is soaking. A few more details and this will be riding not just rolling


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2022)

looks good 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

nick tures said:


> looks good 👍



Thanks Nick, the springer found a good  home


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Thanks Nick, the springer found a good  home



Your welcome Paul !


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 24, 2022)

Looks like a nice, worthwhile project.  Good colors!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Looks like a nice, worthwhile project.  Good colors!



Thanks, really liking the blue


----------



## sworley (Jul 24, 2022)

Gorgeous! Nice work with the light refresh, too. Exactly what I would’ve done with that one…


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I received from @Glenn Rhein  what I thought was a 1951 straight bar and turns out it is an even earlier '49 in Cobalt. I do not see too many of these in blue. It even has a 4 hole rack in the same cobalt. Most of the others I looked at seem to have the 6 hole rack. Maybe it being an early  model  maybe they started with the 4 hole. As with many older bikes someone at some point thought a paint job was in order. They also decided to cover up the original paint scheme and do some attempted touch up of the pins on the guard. They got a bit heavy handed with them. I did my best to bring back as much of original paint as possible. The old rattle can paint is almost as hard as the original so I will have to leave some of it. Luckily they had a pretty close match. I had an issue with the original fork and very glad I had picked  up this  spring fork from @nick tures  a few months ago. The wheels were toast so I will be using a set of S-2s from '51 I had. I picked up a correct '49 stem and bars, the seat needs work I may just pony up for a decent replacement.  Lots to do on this one but it is coming along nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1665713
> 
> ...



Great score on a sweet looking 49 Schwinn.. Great bike Paul and RideOn... Razin...


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 1, 2022)

👌


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks awesome. Great job cleaning up this one. Love that color.


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2022)

What's the badge?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

mrg said:


> What's the badge?



Schwinn Henderson sorry for bad pic


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 6, 2022)

A few more pieces some '59 grips for now , a nice front loader and I picked up a new set of forks and truss bracket to get it back to original. Another really nice smooth solid rider.  Maybe someday I will worry about a better color match on the fork but I doubt it. I'm still undecided on where to go next. Black seat and grips? It looks so bad a$$ with the black walls But I do love my WW or maybe brown with off white side walls. The leaves are getting thin and it will not be long before most of my bike will be packed in tight for the winter. So this may be as far as this one gets this year. Even at this advanced stage the paint on this bike makes it stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 6, 2022)

Man ….You did an Awesome Job with that one ….. Luv The Blue ..👍🏻🇺🇸


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2022)

I got a chance to get this one outside in the daylight with the black seat and grips and I have to say there is a good chance  this is how it will stay.  It certainly has the correct look for a bike from 1949, I love my WW but this one makes me smile without them.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2022)

Wipe down that fork a few times with some Xylene and it will kill the shine and lighten it up a little.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Wipe down that fork a few times with some Xylene and it will kill the shine and lighten it up a little.



Good call


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 27, 2022)

Well I got my second '49 pretty much finished up for now. I will try to get some color on the tank but not in any hurry. The blue is badged Henderson and the maroon was badged BFG but I did not have one of those. Great riding bikes and even better looking. I love my cantilevers but these straight bars are growing on me quickly. They have a real powerful look to them like a cantilever's tougher older brother.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Need a badge for maroon one? I’ll send you one, hit me up….


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2022)

Even have chaingaurd one…


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 27, 2022)

Great job!


----------

